# Bow to your new blue overlord! \m/



## Chris (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome Leon to the mod team!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 2, 2008)

woohoo~~~


----------



## Groff (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 2, 2008)

Leon who?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 2, 2008)

I was wondering where Leon's greenness went to... Nice! 

Congrats!!! Well deserved.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 2, 2008)

Obey the Alien!

 

Congrats!


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats Leon!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats leon!


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool, congrats Leon!


----------



## sakeido (Apr 2, 2008)

Who's leon? 

D:


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 2, 2008)

Wehay


----------



## Drew (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Kotex (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 2, 2008)

time to celebrate Leon


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Leon (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BigM555 (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats Leon!


----------



## Lee (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrat's Leon!


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 2, 2008)

Take this, it'll help keep you get through the first few LeonMod 1.0 quirks.







Congrats! Enjoy your new abuses of power!


----------



## Kevan (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats Leon!


----------



## Michael (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrat's man.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## djpharoah (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats Leon.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 3, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Take this, it'll help keep you get through the first few LeonMod 1.0 quirks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## technomancer (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats Leon


----------



## noodles (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh goood
lets give the fascist more power
:leon2:



























congrats man


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## yevetz (Apr 5, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Shawn (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats, Leon!


----------



## budda (Apr 6, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Regor (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratz Bro!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 11, 2008)

grats leon


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Leon!


----------



## jim777 (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2008)

Just seeing this now


----------



## Leon (Apr 18, 2008)

i'll forgive you for now 










...for now


----------

